# Matamoros Crossing



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

Mack and I are driving through mexico in a couple of weeks. We are crossing at Matamoros. Has anyone had any experience crossing there?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, quite a bit as Ciudad Victoria to Matamoros is our favored route. We still have friends that go that way but we have temporarily shifted to cross via Nueva Laredo with all the cartel activity. It is a very easy crossing.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> Yes, quite a bit as Ciudad Victoria to Matamoros is our favored route. We still have friends that go that way but we have temporarily shifted to cross via Nueva Laredo with all the cartel activity. It is a very easy crossing.


Two years ago we took a side trip to southern Texas, on our way from British Columbia to Zihuatanejo, Guerrero. Concerned about border violence, we asked a number of hotel personnel in South Padre Island, (virtually all of whom were ethnic Hispanics, undoubtedly of Mexican heritage), which of the border crossings was safest. We suggested several of the smaller crossings, assuming they were more likely to be "quieter", but were told that those smaller crossings were all dangerous, that Matamoros was the safest. That's where we crossed.
We were a little unnerved by the large military presence around the Matamoros customs/immigration building - which one seldom sees at our regular crossing point in Nogales - perhaps because the Matamoros building is right downtown.
Our passage was uneventful, except that we were advised to detour around a major demonstration against the army presence in Matamoros that was expected might turn violent. The rest of our trip, via Ciudad Victoria, San Luis Potosi, etc. down to Zihua was uneventful - and virtually toll-free, I might add. A pleasant change from the $175+ USD it costs for tolls for Nogales - Zihua via Guadalajara.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Our favorite route is Guadalajara-San Luis Potosi-Ciudad Victoria (Hotel Sierra Gorda)-Reynosa-Nuevo Progresso-Weslaco, TX. and reverse. 
Low tolls, good roads, no problems.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Our last trip in October was up 57 pass Monterrey on the Periferico, take the cuota on to Reynosa, but cross west of the city on the new Anzalduas bridge, thus avoiding traffic through Reynosa.There was a heavy military and Federal Police presence once we turned east off 57.


----------

